# Paint Thickness Guage



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi Folks,

After spending my hard earned here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391099

I have decided I need to test the thickness of the paint on my car before I doing anything to hasty. I cant justify buying a gauge just now but am itching to know if I am safe to proceed.

I am near Stirling, are there any DWers on here that could give me a measure?

Appreciate it might be a bit of a cheeky request.


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

Ill be up in glasgow in a couple òf weeks if ur stuck


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

If I have some free time over the next while I'll give you a shout.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Many thanks gents


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

After a bit of wheeling and dealing, have managed to get the £80 to buy a paint gauge.

Thanks again for the offers though, greatly appreciated.


----------

